# Hello!



## Julilahflygirl (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi there! I'm new to this. I just left my husband 2 days ago- we have been married for 23 yrs. My sister told me to get into Divorce Recovery immediately to help with the many things I am questioning. With covid and my job, it's hard to get to an actual meeting, so I'm hoping this will help for now.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy. Lots of people here that have divorce experience. You can let it all out and nobody will blink an eye. Your sage here even though you may not agree with some points of view. Glad you found us !


----------

